# Top Gear is Back: Season 13



## ElectronGuru (Jun 24, 2009)

Episode one: The STIG is revealed (hint, he's German)
http://www.finalgear.com/shows/topgear/13/


Also worth seeing, James May on the Moon
http://www.finalgear.com/news/2009/06/24/documentary-james-may-on-the-moon/

See also, From the Earth to the Moon
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0120570/​


----------



## Burgess (Jun 25, 2009)

Well, it *hasn't* made it to 

"BBC America" channel 

(#264) on DirecTV.



The only listings that i see are all reruns.


How are you viewing it on yer' television ?


 - 

_


----------



## FrogmanM (Jun 25, 2009)

Cool! My Father got be hooked on this weird Brit show, hope it makes it to BBC America as well. 

-Mayo


----------



## Norm (Jun 25, 2009)

At the moment we are putting up with a clone or the brilliant British Top Gear we have our own Australian Top Gear, which is pathetic imitation of the original.
Norm


----------



## ElectronGuru (Jun 25, 2009)

Burgess said:


> The only listings that i see are all reruns.
> How are you viewing it on yer' television ?



Follow the sub links of the links in post 1. Each leads to a download link.




Norm said:


> At the moment we are putting up with a clone or the brilliant British Top Gear we have our own Australian Top Gear, which is pathetic imitation of the original.
> Norm



Actually, I'm enjoying all three Top Gears right now: UK, AUS, and RUS. Yours is better than ours, the US version wasn't good enough to even be aired!

BTW, among my other favorite 'imports': Sea Patrol


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Jun 25, 2009)

...and, on that Bombshell!


----------



## Essexman (Jun 25, 2009)

He's not the stig! It was a joke.

He was only there to drive that one car. Think about it, who else would they let drive it?

The steam train was the best part of the whole show.


----------



## gollum (Jun 25, 2009)

Norm said:


> At the moment we are putting up with a clone or the brilliant British Top Gear we have our own Australian Top Gear, which is pathetic imitation of the original.
> Norm



plus one on that for sure,I hardly even bother with it


to essexman ... G'day mate , so are you sure about the stig not being shuey

I know they changed stigs a few times now 
can any true fans list the all the stigs?


----------



## ElectronGuru (Jun 25, 2009)

gollum said:


> I know they changed stigs a few times now
> can any true fans list the all the stigs?



Wikipedia has more info:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Stig




Essexman said:


> The steam train was the best part of the whole show.



It _was_ amazing. Like 19 years to build it from scratch using the original blueprints. And it works! Here's a little eye candy...


----------



## f22shift (Jun 25, 2009)

woo hoo. sundays just got better. :twothumbs


----------



## Mjolnir (Jun 25, 2009)

So when does season 13 premiere on the BBC america channel? I don't want some stupid american version of this show, but the real thing!
This winter they just finished showing season 12 on BBC america, but I hope I don't have to wait that long for season 13 on TV...


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jun 25, 2009)

Watch it here guys :devil:


----------



## Essexman (Jun 25, 2009)

gollum said:


> to essexman ... G'day mate , so are you sure about the stig not being shuey
> 
> I know they changed stigs a few times now
> can any true fans list the all the stigs?


 

I'm very sure because I AM THE STIG !



OK I'm joking, see HERE 


For me there really is only one STIG, "Stig" Lennart Blomqvist, now that is a skilled driver. I met him the other year at goodwood festival of speed. A very nice chap indeed. My friend went for a spin in his old Ford RS200 works rally car, lucky git!
With my friend in the car, he left me to take the photos.....take off!






I was on my knees when I took this pic, I had to turn away quick and close my eyes, bloody loud too. 

Dam shame, I won't be able to make Goodwood this year


----------



## bobisculous (Jun 25, 2009)

Was a good episode this week. 



ElectronGuru said:


> Actually, I'm enjoying all three Top Gears right now: UK, AUS, and RUS. Yours is better than ours, the US version wasn't good enough to even be aired!



I would like to see the pilot episode before getting to that conclusion myself. I wish they would release the pilot.

-Cameron


----------



## Mike Painter (Jun 26, 2009)

TITAN1833 said:


> Watch it here guys :devil:


OK, I officially hate you.
It's not available in this area is the message and I don't have Dish anymore. Money was the reason originally but after a year of Hulu, I'm not going back to paying $50.00 a month to watch a few shows.

I miss the show and the clips that are available just make me want more.
Hopefully now that Disney has bought into Hulu it will be brought over.

Maybe I'll just get a ticket to watch the show, there's only a 20 year wait and at 69 I *may* live long enough to get there - but of course will have forgotten where I put the ticket.


----------



## TONY M (Jun 26, 2009)

I love the show and have ben watching it for about 15 years. I fondly remember the days when the old format Top Gear was aired on Thursday evenings at 8:30pm and for a while followed by Absolutely Fablous at 9pm - pure TV gold and enough laughter to last the entire week.

I much prefer the new format although it was a bit of a shock to see it had changed so much when it came back. I think that James May is better suited to the show than Jason Dawe was and the three current presenters are perfect. 



f22shift said:


> woo hoo. sundays just got better. :twothumbs


 They sure did, best part of the week and the best show on TV!:thumbsup: Can't wait until Sunday evening.


----------



## gswitter (Jun 26, 2009)

Here's a good site for keeping track of Top Gear, Fifth Gear, etc developments.


----------



## ElectronGuru (Jul 2, 2009)

Episode 2:

http://www.finalgear.com/shows/topgear/13/2/


----------



## Bradlee (Jul 2, 2009)

ElectronGuru said:


> Actually, I'm enjoying all three Top Gears right now: UK, AUS, and RUS. Yours is better than ours, the US version wasn't good enough to even be aired!


 
How did I not know about Top Gear Russia!? I know what I'm doing when I get home; thanks a lot for the heads up :thumbsup:.


----------



## ElectronGuru (Jul 3, 2009)

Its not as well cataloged as the other two, but here are all the episodes:

http://www.finalgear.com/news/category/top-gear-russia/​
In season 1, its a little rough around the edges, but I love seeing their culture from their own point of view. A recent episode, for example, focused on a military truck. In TG style, they put it through a series of tests. You could hear the pride in their voices as the crushed, flaming vehicle crashed into a river and (after a cooling period), drove out under its own power.

Tricky part is the subtitles...


----------



## Bradlee (Jul 3, 2009)

ElectronGuru said:


> Tricky part is the subtitles...


 
After watching the first episode, I do think some of the humor was lost in translation. 

IMO, neither of the spin-offs have gotten the host dynamics right. I think they need realize they're not Jeremy/James/Hammond and do their own thing :shrug:.


----------



## UnderTheWeepingMoon (Jul 5, 2009)

Bradlee said:


> IMO, neither of the spin-offs have gotten the host dynamics right. I think they need realize they're not Jeremy/James/Hammond and do their own thing :shrug:.



I agree. I think TGA has tried to fit its three hosts into moulds set by the British series - the old guy (Clarkson), the short guy (Hammond) and the old-fashioned, gentlemanly guy (May), but by selecting three hosts who have no experience working with each other, it hasn't been able to recreate the relationship the British hosts share and their ability to play off each other. 

I think TGA is showing potential. It took the British show a couple of series to gain momentum after it was brought back to TV. Steve's segments, while not sharing Jeremy's cynical humour, are entertaining and he certainly has driving ability. There's a lot of respect for him among those who've been to his advanced driving courses. Warren is a likeable weirdo but I wish they made more use of his comics, which usually bring a laugh. I liked James' stunt driver training segment but I think he should relax a bit more and try to crack a joke once in a while. 

The three are talented hosts but I think the show is too scripted, tries too hard to emulate the British show and doesn't give them enough freedom to be themselves. I think the show should really be three blokes from different backgrounds discussing cars, like what the British series has achieved. 

There needs to be less stupid challenges, less four-wheel drives and more proper performance cars. I liked seeing the super Clubbie and the R35 but I'd like to see a Koenigsegg even more. And when the hosts do on occasion drive a rubbish (as Jeremy would say: "roobish") car, they should say it like it is. Warren's review of the little Kia lunchbox was pitiful. Clarkson would have wiped the floor with that thing. Having said that, I watched the entire series and it had its moments.


----------



## koala (Jul 6, 2009)

Ford vs Holden vs Ford vs Holden vs Ford vs Holden hehehhehee locality makes it quite interesting somtimes.


----------



## Patriot (Jul 6, 2009)

It's ironic for me to run into this thread since I came across the topic of the Top Gear show and the "Stig" accidentally while reading up on the FXX. That was only about a month ago. A bit later I saw that Micheal was presented as the Stig which was hilarious. I'm a huge Shumi fan and watched his entire F1 career. Now that I'm aware of the show once again and know were to see the episodes I'll likely be watching the online program. 

Essexman, I think it's very neat that you get to visit Goodwood every year. I've always wanted to do that and if I ever get over there, I'll be planning my trip around that event. The closest experience to that which I've enjoyed is the Monterey Historic Races at Laguna Seca in California. It's quite the atmosphere and they don't seem to hold back from serious competition. About 5 years ago Ferrari was the featured mark at it was one of the best years ever.


----------



## Mike Painter (Jul 7, 2009)

After watching these guys chat as they through cars around a track, watching (actually listening to) Hammod drive an F1 is the best video I've seen that brings out how different these are from anything else.
Sterling Moss once said that driving an F1 was like driving a sports car at 90 miles an hour - on ice.


----------



## Mjolnir (Jul 8, 2009)

That was neat how they had the engine play some music at the end...


----------



## ElectronGuru (Jul 8, 2009)

Mjolnir said:


> That was neat how they had the engine play some music at the end...



Loved that! Here's another goodie:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OpOhEN_5qiA​


----------



## 276 (Jul 8, 2009)

I got hooked on Top Gear when it was on the discovery channel about 4-5 years ago and haven't been able to find it since.


----------



## ElectronGuru (Jul 8, 2009)

276 said:


> haven't been able to find it



Check out the finalgear.com links in this thread. If you have broadband you can have this show. 
Speaking of which, episode 3 is now available:

http://www.finalgear.com/shows/topgear/13/3/​


----------



## ElectronGuru (Jul 24, 2009)

One of the *best* segments from TG season 12:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h_KIqdS1SO0
​Don't forget to click HQ...


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jul 24, 2009)

ElectronGuru said:


> One of the *best* segments from TG season 12:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h_KIqdS1SO0
> ​Don't forget to click HQ...



OMG! I have never seen this show, but that was major kickass great!


----------



## Size15's (Jul 24, 2009)

Quite a few of my friends and colleagues have been in the audience for Top Gear over the years.

The episode with the stream train showed it crossing over a viaduct (a location used several times before on Top Gear) and the tennis courts beside it that I played on as a teenager. I've not re-watched the footage but the shot may even had a bit of one of my mate's parents garden.

I'm a big fan of Top Gear - it is top entertainment and brilliant fun!

Al


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jul 24, 2009)

Size15's said:


> Quite a few of my friends and colleagues have been in the audience for Top Gear over the years.
> 
> The *episode with the stream train showed it crossing over a viaduct* (a location used several times before on Top Gear) and the tennis courts beside it that I played on as a teenager. I've not re-watched the footage but the shot may even had a bit of one of my mate's parents garden.
> 
> ...



Is there a link for that episode, Al? I'm amazed that they are able to use military, retail establishments (the mall), airports, etc.

It seems they are only viewable either at previous link, or some on Youtube. Netflix has Season 10 available, all the rest of "coming someday"


----------



## Size15's (Jul 24, 2009)

The race against the steam train was episode 1 of the current series (season) which I assume is linked to at the beginning of this thread...

Top Gear creates opportunities for unique situations that no other show could even dream of achieving.


----------



## f22shift (Nov 15, 2009)

fall season starts in 18 min!

us ppl in the u.s will have to wait til it finishes, encoded, uploaded to a torrent


----------



## tx101 (Nov 15, 2009)

A new season of Top Gear

The only thing worth watching on the goggle box


----------



## Essexman (Nov 15, 2009)

tx101 said:


> A new season of Top Gear
> 
> The only thing worth watching on the goggle box


+

Agreed TX, plus the hour before top gear - Ray Mears in ice and snow, the perfect 2 hours of telly. Thankyou BBC2.


----------



## Vikas Sontakke (Nov 20, 2009)

What is google box? Also would you provide a direct link to the episode? I can never find the specific episode either on youtube or on the topgear own site. If I find it, then it complains that I am in US and can not watch it :-(

- Vikas


----------



## Alaric Darconville (Nov 20, 2009)

Loved that Fiesta test drive! 

As a Toyota driver, I really love the series they did on trying to destroy the Toyota HiLux, that starts with this vid: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lrk6vsb77xk


----------



## ducat (Nov 20, 2009)

Goggle box is just English slang for TV.

If any of our cousins in the USA:wave: are wondering why theres a rusty old HiLux on a plinth, its the car they couldn't kill!
They drove it into the sea, set light to it, and generally tortured it week after week.
Eventually they put it on top of a skyscraper, and then demolished the building with explosives.... And the car still ran!!!


Now THATS what you call product testing!!!:devil:


----------



## Paul Baldwin (Nov 20, 2009)

Vikas Sontakke said:


> What is google box? Also would you provide a direct link to the episode? I can never find the specific episode either on youtube or on the topgear own site. If I find it, then it complains that I am in US and can not watch it :-(
> 
> - Vikas



Hi,
try and access videos through this website and see if you can view them, Top Gear is just too good to miss! 

http://anonymouse.org/anonwww.html

Paul.


----------



## Pummy (Nov 20, 2009)

When we bought our baby carrier the manufacturer took us out for a track day on the Top Gear Track. This was two days after the show when they had the car boats across the channel. I would love to be able to get into the audience for that, how can you get on? sign up to a beeb waiting list?


----------



## ElectronGuru (Nov 20, 2009)

Vikas Sontakke said:


> Would you provide a direct link to the episode? I can never find the specific episode either on youtube or on the topgear own site. If I find it, then it complains that I am in US and can not watch it :-(



Dude, cruise over here and get every minute of every episode:

http://www.finalgear.com/shows/topgear/14/


(make sure to have *Transmission* and *VLC* installed first)


----------



## Paul Baldwin (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi,
just incase anyone over the pond is interested they made a Christmas episode. Search Bolivia special. It's well worth a watch, highly amusing with awesome scenery! 

Paul.


----------



## billybright (Dec 29, 2009)

Here you go;
http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b00pm34y/Top_Gear_Series_14_Bolivia_Special/



Paul Baldwin said:


> Hi,
> just incase anyone over the pond is interested they made a Christmas episode. Search Bolivia special. It's well worth a watch, highly amusing with awesome scenery!
> 
> Paul.


----------



## tx101 (Dec 29, 2009)

Just watched the Top Gear Bolivia special
Looks like the Top Gear team are budding flasholics 









How about this cool headlamp :twothumbs






Even makes Godzilla noises when you switch it on :laughing:


----------



## mknewman (Mar 15, 2010)

Top Gear is the best show on TV, bar none! Even Jay Leno agrees with me! Still can't believe they offered him an American version and he turned it down, only to do the failed 10pm show with it's lame TG track ripoff. I realize that he is a hot commodity for NBC but the whole deal with Conan stunk.

I got caught up watching all of the old episodes about a year ago. Took forever, downloading, watching, etc. My all time favorite is the Reliant Robin Space Shuttle. I used to build model rockets as a kid and work at NASA now. I've never laughed so hard in my life!

Anyone who doesn't know what TG is, it's a comedy/variety hour loosely disguised as a car show! It runs the gamut from hard core car info to the Three Stooges. It's been on in the UK for 14 seasons in it's current format and one of the hosts, Jeremy Clarkson was on it for 20 years prior as a more hard core car show.


----------



## roguekiller23231 (Mar 15, 2010)

hate to disapoint you guys, but Top Gear is facing the axe, and chances are it wont be on any BBC channels were you are since the BBC are doing major cuts to broadcastings.

and the stig they revealed, was not the actual one, the car that he drove round the track could only be driven by the owner of the car since it was a special model.


----------



## bobisculous (Mar 16, 2010)

Top Gear UK may get the axe soon, but.....

Adam Corolla announced last month that Top Gear USA is back, being picked up by the History Channel AND going to be produced by the BBC. 
Some info on that:
http://www.examiner.com/x-9227-Seattle-Autos-Examiner~y2010m2d18-Top-Gear-coming-to-USA
...and he announced it on his own blog in February. 
They filmed a pilot last year sometime, or 2008, NBC said they'd take it but got out afterwords. 

I look forward to an episode of that!

-Cameron


----------

